# Favorite or most used Spitfire Library?



## SomeGuy (Dec 28, 2017)

Curious to hear what spitfire library you are finding most useful, unique, or simply your favorite. There are so many spitfire libraries available and wondering which ones to explore further. I do own HZ perc and Evo's so I know their quality, but haven't dug much further due to already having a large variety of libs at my disposal. I am leaning toward Albion V though - seems like an interesting product.

If you do comment, please provide a few comments on why you feel this way, and what you feel this library can do that other similar products cannot. Thanks for sharing your thoughts!


----------



## MillsMixx (Dec 28, 2017)

I use Symphonic Strings Evo the most. It just blends well with pretty much everything and makes it all sound beautiful. I have all the Evos but my sketch palette has SS Evo peg #2 (down the board) kept at lower dynamics on the same Kontakt instance with Piano in Blue or Olafur's Felt. Play gently & hold notes and it's pure heaven.
Can't wait to blend it with Spitfire Choir


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 28, 2017)

MillsMixx said:


> I use Symphonic Strings Evo the most. It just blends well with pretty much everything and makes it all sound beautiful. I have all the Evos but my sketch palette has SS Evo peg #2 (down the board) kept at lower dynamics on the same Kontakt instance with Piano in Blue or Olafur's Felt. Gently hold a note and it's pure heaven.
> Can't wait to blend it with Spitfire Choir



Great post. Does SS = Symphonic Strings evo? Dont have that one. I see they now sell it on its own so I might need to check it out!


----------



## noises on (Dec 28, 2017)

Chamber strings at the moment...nice intimate super detailed....and vast.....with powerful controller capabilities. Sketching with ensemble patch flautandos a total pleasure. I only own SCS a few evo's felt piano and the artisan violin and cello....so cant comment on the other great instruments there.


----------



## MillsMixx (Dec 28, 2017)

SomeGuy said:


> Great post. Does SS = Symphonic Strings Evo? Don't have that one. I see they now sell it on its own so I might need to check it out!


Yes I meant SS Symphonic Strings Evo. The other Evo's are great but this one is the Spitfire Symphonic Strings Orchestra evolutions. The other ones feature smaller string groups like Olafur's and the Scary Strings Evo (Evo 1) It's hard not to love any one of them. Are you considering buying a Spitfire library on your wishlist? Too much good stuff to choose from!


----------



## AdamKmusic (Dec 29, 2017)

I use LCO and HZ Pro a lot! Just upgraded to the latest Albion One library which is fucking amazing so that will get a lot of miles!


----------



## Vin (Dec 29, 2017)

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/soft-piano/


----------



## MillsMixx (Dec 29, 2017)

Vin said:


> https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/soft-piano/



Soft Piano is great! Sort of the cheap version of Olafur's Felt. For a 3 buck donation you can't go wrong!


----------



## VinRice (Dec 29, 2017)

Chamber Strings is always the first port of call.


----------



## nas (Dec 29, 2017)

Most used is SSS but I love LCO and Glass & Steel


----------



## Arviwan (Dec 29, 2017)

Very hard to only pick one ... all the EVOs, SCS, LCO, Tundra, Glass & Steel, DustBundle, Uist ... make your choice


----------



## dhlkid (Dec 29, 2017)

Chamber Strings, Solo strings, Hans Zimmer Percussion, Symphonic Brass


----------



## Øivind (Dec 29, 2017)

Spitfire Percussion Redux and Albion One. Those are probably my single best orchestral purchases. Percussion Redux contain so much content and all of it sound outstanding. Albion One has so much bread and butter patches that it's hard not to recommend it for everything from sketching to layering to final rendition.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Dec 29, 2017)

Albion I (legacy) and II, Soft Piano, Scary Strings, Frozen Strings and Permafrost Strings. Just upgraded to Albion ONE, can't wait to test it out fully.


----------



## HiEnergy (Dec 29, 2017)

Albion 1 and Albion ONE here...
(I own nothing else from them)


----------



## Virtual Virgin (Dec 29, 2017)

I have the Spitfire Symphonic Orchestra, the Orchestral Percussion, the Chamber Strings and the Bernard Herrmann Toolkit. The BH Toolkit is by far my favorite. I hope they continue to make libraries like this, but also capture all individual instruments as well.


----------



## ctsai89 (Dec 29, 2017)

hard to say when it comes to favorites for spitfire

But my least favorite is the SSB. Too inconsistent. No full dynamic for the solo trumpets (which is too important to me). Solo trumpet crossfades for longs phases when CC#1 is at around 100.


----------



## emasters (Dec 29, 2017)

ATM, Chamber Strings -- with Albion One, Albion 2, Albion Tundra, Symphonic Strings Evos and LCO close at hand. Chamber Strings and Albion 2 strings blend nicely, with the Evo's adding some movement and variation. Tundra and LCO are amazing, as well. Difficult to pick just one, but Chamber Strings floats to the top.


----------



## Letis (Dec 29, 2017)

I often return to PHOBOS. sounds different and feels different from many other instruments and has a very inspiring concept. very often it was already the first step of a new composition.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 29, 2017)

Uist


----------



## jiffybox (Dec 29, 2017)

I absolutely lose myself in the Albions (I & V, to be exact) and the Olafur series, but I find that I return to a couple of the lesser championed titles such as Enigma series and Earth a lot, too. They just have unique and inspiring stuff going on that is often a nice counterpoint to the more recognizable Spitfire vibe. Phobos is in that league, too. Just got DC Noisemaker, Sound Dust, Martin Ware, North Vintage Keys, and Hg20 for additional colors and inspiration and so far they're of typically brilliant Spitfire quality and originality. Oh, and the Bernard Herrmann is just great fun.


----------



## markleake (Dec 30, 2017)

SSS, Loegria, SSW, Skaila Kanga Harp, Tundra, etc.

I have a lot of Spitfire in my templates, so it's hard to just say a few libs. I use a lot of them regularly.

My favourite changes over time. It's currently Loegria, but I'm a sucker for SF -- I just bought some more libs and downloading now, so this could change!


----------



## maestro2be (Dec 30, 2017)

SCS.


----------



## Britpack50 (Dec 30, 2017)

mikefox789 said:


> Uist


Very interested to hear more from those that have used this, the darkest and most secretive of Spitfire libraries!


----------



## artomatic (Dec 30, 2017)

SCS


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 30, 2017)

Thank you all for the suggestions! I'm personally torn between Albion V and SCS. Albion V seems to be very unique, and offers a lot of inspration in the package when you consider the evo style grid, the EDNA style loops, the unique approach to the samples, etc. I feel this could work great in my Ambient style music, and maybe even in some ballad moments or layering in pop/rock. Would it get enough use is hard to say but right now it seems worth the gamble.

I also like the idea of the smaller & intimate strings and seeing as how SCS is recommended so often in this thread, it had me take another look, even though I'm drowning is strings as it is! Is SCS really that unique when compared to other similar products like VSL chamber strings, LASS (using the chamber size section), or CSS? I dont do any film score music, mainly write pop, rock and ambient music with symphonic elements and just looking for new colors / inspiration. I actually liked the concept & sound of spitfire LCO, but all the special effects and the lack of legato / lyrical patches threw me off. I currently use VSL chamber strings for their presence, CSS for its emotion, and LASS for its bite. Can SCS offer anything new worthy of another string investment? 

I also did some research and realize I missed out on a major SCS sale recently! Was it really 50% off?! That kind of puts a sting in buying it now doesn't it.

Anyone have any suggestions for me? Even if you dont, please keep adding your thoughts as I've already found more libs that I've added to my wish list in the hopes of future promotions.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 30, 2017)

markleake said:


> SSS, Loegria, SSW, Skaila Kanga Harp, Tundra, etc.
> 
> I have a lot of Spitfire in my templates, so it's hard to just say a few libs. I use a lot of them regularly.
> 
> My favourite changes over time. It's currently Loegria, but I'm a sucker for SF -- I just bought some more libs and downloading now, so this could change!



Good to see your Loegria comment ! BOTH Loegria and ICENI approved on my wishlist, but probably need to go with only ONE right now. Soooooo close call, adding to ONE and Tundra ….. but maybe slight edge to Loegria given your post ……


----------



## Ultraxenon (Dec 30, 2017)

Tundra and Olafur Composer toolkit


----------



## markleake (Dec 30, 2017)

SomeGuy said:


> I also like the idea of the smaller & intimate strings and seeing as how SCS is recommended so often in this thread, it had me take another look, even though I'm drowning is strings as it is! Is SCS really that unique when compared to other similar products like VSL chamber strings, LASS (using the chamber size section), or CSS? I dont do any film score music, mainly write pop, rock and ambient music with symphonic elements and just looking for new colors / inspiration. I actually liked the concept & sound of spitfire LCO, but all the special effects and the lack of legato / lyrical patches threw me off. I currently use VSL chamber strings for their presence, CSS for its emotion, and LASS for its bite. Can SCS offer anything new worthy of another string investment?


You know you have also missed out on the SF wishlist sale, right? You could have got 40% off SCS and Tundra. That offer ends today, but you needed to have SCS in your wishlist before Christmas to get the offer. If you are interested in Spitfire libraries, sign up to their email. You might have to wait a while now before the next sale though.

Regarding SCS, it is a good library, but it's still just another string library. Maybe a library that adds something different like Tundra would be better for you? I don't think Tundra would work with the Pop/Rock music at all, but would be great for ambient music.


----------



## Brian2112 (Dec 30, 2017)

Just got the whole SSO with the Christmas deal so I'm still poking around with it. I love SCS (especially the cello longs). But recently, I've just been having a blast with eDNA earth, Symphonic Evolutions, and the Orchestral Swarm. Tundra still on my list of things to get. I figured I'd better the the whole SSO while I could afford it. 
One of the things I like best about the eDNA engine is that it is one of the best for throwing your own samples in.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Dec 31, 2017)

SCS, no contest. There are better alternatives to most of Spitfire's libraries, but not this one.


----------



## Satorious (Dec 31, 2017)

I find myself turning to Loegria quite often. Also like the original Albion I.


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 31, 2017)

I only have one... hard for me to decide.


----------



## AR (Dec 31, 2017)

Spitfire Woodwinds here. I love the sound of the higher winds. 
Also Albion 3 and 5 and the swarm stuff.


----------



## dohm (Dec 31, 2017)

That is a tough question. I use Albion One and Albion II on a regular basis. I recently purchased the HZ percussion and the BH toolkit. I'm using the HZ percussion a lot and starting to explore the BH toolkit. I also really like the Chamber Strings Library. I find the Spitfire libraries inspiring. The only one I have not been very happy with is the Union Chapel Organ. It sounds great, but it is not very playable, in my opinion.


----------



## D Halgren (Dec 31, 2017)

Brian2112 said:


> One of the things I like best about the eDNA engine is that it is one of the best for throwing your own samples in.


Does that mean that eDNA is unlocked? I wasn't aware that you could put your own samples in it.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 31, 2017)

Labs Soft Piano (old Felt Piano).


----------



## Lee Blaske (Dec 31, 2017)

I have a lot of Spitfire products. I think their Chamber Strings are one of their best products. Masse is also very nice.


----------



## kimarnesen (Dec 31, 2017)

What did you choose? I just chose Albion V over Olafur Arnald's Toolkit after quite a lot of considerations.


----------



## Rex282 (Dec 31, 2017)

The ones I just got!!(EVO 3 & BHCT)


----------



## Brian2112 (Dec 31, 2017)

D Halgren said:


> Does that mean that eDNA is unlocked? I wasn't aware that you could put your own samples in it.


Yes. I assume so..
I've put my own samples in it. In fact using the templates that are provided. It can be done. I'm sure Spitfire would prefer that it's for your own use in your own music. Obviously not to be distributed. I don't think it's a stretch to think that's what the "creators" patches are for..


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 31, 2017)

I got Chamber Strings last year as my first Spitfire library. I love the sound. But this year I picked up LCO and BHCT and they are both gorgeous. I still haven't figured out how I'm going to use LCO. I'm not into horror, but there is something very appealing about the sound that I'm sure can be used for any number of creative expressions.

But my absolute favorite is BHCT. The presence of the recorded space and the playability are impressive. After playing this, I'm certain I'll pick up an exponential amount of Spitfire creations in the future.


----------



## nas (Jan 1, 2018)

kimarnesen said:


> What did you choose? I just chose Albion V over Olafur Arnald's Toolkit after quite a lot of considerations.



I was in the same position trying to decide which one to go with and chose Albion V. It was a good choice! (of course this means eventually I'll probably getting Olafur's Toolkit anyway)


----------



## micrologus (Jan 1, 2018)

1. Chamber Strings ; 2. Albion 1 – One


----------

